# Ruger P345



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Opinions?


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

It's a great gun. Got 'Gun of the Year' from Guns and Ammo and I believe the NRA as well. I think it was 2004?

Ruger builds SOLID guns. Run over it with a truck, pick it up, and shoot. I really like the thin, 1911-like feel to the grip. Fits my big hands nicely. It's thinner than, say, a Glock or an XD so it holds a lot less rounds.

Good, solid gun.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I think the Springfield Armory XD45 is a better gun with a better operating system and will have better resale in the future. That's my 2 cents...


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

And I agree with Frisco.

That is why I carry the XD45 Compact every day.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not really looking to carry it, but it would be nice to have that option. I found one for what seems to be a really good price, $410. I don't have a pistol yet and am currently saving for one. I'm thinking it might be a better idea to get a 9mm. Like i said, mostly just for shooting, not so much for concealed carry, but the option would be nice.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Good review here:

http://www.gunblast.com/Ruger-P345.htm

I have owned several Ruger semi-autos but not the P345. In my experience, they are all very reliable yet somewhat chunky handguns. They've made a strong effort to slim them down for concealed carry, but the placement of the de****ing levers still makes the slide much wider than it could be. I don't like this at all for inside-the-waistband carry, which is the main reason I use semi-autos. My preference is for the thinnest possible profile, and the XD, Glock, Sig, 1911, or Browning HiPower fit the bill much better. If you aren't going to be carrying, no problem. Ruger's niche in the market is for solid value -- reliable performance for a good price.


----------

